# Dovetail Jig



## mccown42 (Dec 18, 2010)

I want to build some drawers and want to purchase a dovetail jig. I see there are 12" 18" and 24" starting out what would be the best to buy. 
Also are there any videos or schools to go to for learning how to use these correctly?
Thanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Lonnie

It's true you can buy many.many dovetail jigs but the best buy is the one below with almost no learning curve needed..

The General Tools & Instruments Newsroom | The EZ Pro Dovetail Jig Instructional Videos

Amazon.com: ez dovetail jig Home Improvement

=============



lmccown said:


> I want to build some drawers and want to purchase a dovetail jig. I see there are 12" 18" and 24" starting out what would be the best to buy.
> Also are there any videos or schools to go to for learning how to use these correctly?
> Thanks.


----------



## NoChatter (Dec 4, 2010)

I am a newb but I do not see whay you would need more than a 12" jig for making boxes unless they were 13" tall.
YouTube - MLCS Woodworking Through Dovetail Templates

Hurry you can be the 65,000 th viewer.


----------



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

That General is easy to use BJ? It is very reasonable. I need to watch those videos. Do you use on the router table?

KR


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi KR

I use it on the router table, the table holds the router for me.. great little jig for Blind dovetail joints..and so easy to setup and use unlike many of the other dovetail jigs, out of the box it's about a 5 min.job to cut the 1st. dovetail..

=====



Kelly Rittgers said:


> That General is easy to use BJ? It is very reasonable. I need to watch those videos. Do you use on the router table?
> 
> KR


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

The half-blind DT jigs are pretty straightforward. If you're just making drawers, the 12" models are sufficient. You might, however, want to consider the other options and uses you may have in the future. For boxes, through DTs are more typical, for example. 

Before deciding, take a look at the Leigh and Porter Cable DT jigs, as well. The PC 4212, for example, does both types of joints, and has templates for mini-dovetails, too, for thin stock. 

Also, the next step up from the typical fixed-spacing jigs are those that offer variable spacing, so the resulting joints can be made to look more like hand-cut dovetails and can work well with variable sized pieces. For through dovetails, symmetry is critical, so the fixed-spacing jigs limit stock sizes to certain width increments. The high-end Leigh and PC OmniJig offer variable spacing, but represent a larger investment.


----------

